# Synchroniser iPad et MacBook pro sans perdre de données



## Léïlys (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur le forum donc si je me trompe d'endroit désolée.....

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un mac book pro récemment. Possédant auparavant un ipad, j'avais téléchargé des applications sur l'app store directement sur celui ci. Maintenant je souhaiterais synchroniser l'ipad avec l'ordinateur, mais comment faire pour ne pas perdre toutes mes applications déjà installées? 

Merci pour vos réponses !

S'il vous plait, c'est important je pars à l'étranger ce soir, et il faut que je puisse transférer des choses entre mon ordinateur et mon ipad sans rien perdre.


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2011)

Pour les applications, tu peux les retélécharger sans aucun souci; par contre, tu perds le contenu sauvegardé a l'intérieur.

Le mieux est de faire un transfert de ton ancien ordinateur vers le nouveau. Tu prends le dossier iTunes et tu le mets à la place de celui existant sur le nouveau (Si bien sûr tu n'as rien rajouté d'important dans le nouveau dossier iTunes depuis ton achat)


----------



## Léïlys (9 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu ! mon ancien ordinateur est cassé .... Comment je fais pour retrouver toutes mes applications sur mon itunes store?


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2011)

Bon, je suppose que tu n'as pas de sauvegarde ?

As-tu des données importantes dans ton iPad que tu ne veux pas perdre ? Si ce sont des photos, il suffit de les télécharger avec le logiciel iPhoto ou le logiciel transfert d'images. 

Pour tes emails, si tu es en IMAP, aucune crainte, tout reviendra sur ton iPad ensuite.

Tu peux aussi brancher ton iPad, aller sur iTunes et refuser le transfert lorsqu'il te le demandera. Par contre, tu auras toujours la possibilité dans l'onglet APPLICATION de voir quel logiciel autorise le transfert de données automatiquement. Là, tu pourras récupérer certains fichiers en fonction des logiciels que tu as installés.

Si tu n'as jamais fait tout ça, je suppose que c'est un peu confus, mais le plus important est de savoir ce que tu as d'important sur le iPad actuellement.

Pour les applications, il devrait te donner le choix de les rapatrier lors de la synchro et si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux les retélécharger gratuitement sur iTunes (en haut à droite quand tu es sur l'iTunes Store)


----------

